# The best step to peel hard boiled eggs is not using very fresh eggs?



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE (Jun 5, 2022)

what do you like to do with hard boiled eggs besides of deviled eggs


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 5, 2022)

I like them plain with just salt and pepper.

Older eggs are generally easier to peel because there is some evaporation of the liquid inside the shell and the membrane between the shell and the egg pulls away from the shell.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 5, 2022)

SEEING-TO-BELIEVE said:


> what do you like to do with hard boiled eggs besides of deviled eggs



I slice them and put them on a Caesar salad. Or any other kind of salad for that matter!


----------



## taxlady (Jun 5, 2022)

I slice them and put them on a sandwich. I chop them for egg salad. I cut one in half and munch it with salt and pepper. I slice them into wedges to put on top of a salad.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 5, 2022)

It doesn't seem to matter for me, old, new, sometimes they are super easy to peel, and sometimes not.  I always cook hard boiled eggs in softly boiling/simmering water, especially for Easter eggs.  If peeling imediately, I empty the water from the pot, and shake the eggs around to craze the egg shell, then run under cold tap eater until cool enough to handle.  This method works well for me most of the time
  However, there are times when the shell just sticks, even when I get part of the skin to come away from the solid egg white.  As far as uses for the egg in no prefered order:
1. Egg sald for sandwiches
2.Sliced, or quartered for potato salad
3. Sliced to add to various leafy salads
4. Pickled eggs
5. Crushed, and placed on buttered toast
6. Sliced and added to soups
7. Eaten cold  with salt and pepper
8. Added to breakfast buritoes
9. Sliced and added to ramen
10. Chopped into ham salad
Chopped and added to corned beef hash
11. Deviled eggs

That's some of the eays I use them.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 5, 2022)

In addition to the above uses, I include them chopped into tuna salad and potato salad. I used to make this delightful breakfast casserole that used sliced, hard cooked eggs along with mushrooms and tomato, all covered with a cheese sauce. I think it's time to revisit that recipe.


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE (Jun 5, 2022)

i like to eat them like that warm or along with high quality tomato.


there are more interesting uses...........


like mixing an egg after crumbling it with a fork with roasted tahini, a bit of salt, some black pepper, and a bit of oil. not too little tahini or too much.


and please do not forget about sabich. i've a lot more of what to say about it.


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE (Jun 5, 2022)

i don't know why
when i it an hard boiled egg by it self i feel some kind of nausea later on
anymore people like that?


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jun 6, 2022)

Anyone who says they have a fool proof cooking method for easy peel hard boiled eggs is full of it.  Its a crap shoot and you never know when you will get one that just will not peel. 
Of course you can mitigate peeling issues with cooking and cooling, but its a matter of luck none the less.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 6, 2022)

Roll_Bones said:


> Anyone who says they have a fool proof cooking method for easy peel hard boiled eggs is full of it.  Its a crap shoot and you never know when you will get one that just will not peel.
> Of course you can mitigate peeling issues with cooking and cooling, but its a matter of luck none the less.



+1 Yup


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 6, 2022)

Roll_Bones said:


> Anyone who says they have a fool proof cooking method for easy peel hard boiled eggs is full of it.  Its a crap shoot and you never know when you will get one that just will not peel.
> Of course you can mitigate peeling issues with cooking and cooling, but its a matter of luck none the less.



Well, I won't say "foolproof" but I have been using the procedure from Serious Eats for hard cooked eggs and I have not yet encountered an egg that was difficult to peel. 

https://www.seriouseats.com/the-secrets-to-peeling-hard-boiled-eggs


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 6, 2022)

Roll_Bones said:


> Anyone who says they have a fool proof cooking method for easy peel hard boiled eggs is full of it.  Its a crap shoot and you never know when you will get one that just will not peel.
> Of course you can mitigate peeling issues with cooking and cooling, but its a matter of luck none the less.


If you have an Instant Pot, it's absolutely foolproof. Cook for four minutes on high pressure, let sit for four minutes, release remaining pressure and remove the lid. Put the eggs in an ice water bath for a few minutes, drain, then shake the bowl to crack the shells and peel. The shells practically fall off. Yes, those are peeled eggs in the bowl on the left.


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 6, 2022)

I tend to hot start my hard cooked eggs and I set the timer for 14 minutes.

It isn't foolproof but it works pretty well for me.


----------



## ShellyCooks (Jun 6, 2022)

I steam my eggs.  I read online that steamed  eggs are easiest to peel. So, I used my veggie steamer and steamed  a dozen eggs and believe it or not, every one was easy to peel.  I steamed the eggs for 12 minutes over boiling water  (cover on) and then put them in ice water.  When they were cool enough to handle, I tapped them on my sink starting with the large end, and the peeling came off without a problem.  You might want to give this method a try.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jun 6, 2022)

I cook my eggs in cold water; bring to a boil, then boil for 4 minutes.
Then I turn off the heat and leave for 5 minutes.
Then I plunge the eggs in iced water and peel.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 6, 2022)

I have tried all sorts of different ways to make "perfect hard cooked eggs", including steaming. Steaming is quick and doesn't use a lot of water. But, I prefer my old favourite method: put the eggs in a pot of cold water and bring it to a boil. Turn off the heat, put the lit on the pot, and leave the eggs in the water for 17-20 minutes. Then, the eggs go into ice water. 17 minutes works well on our electric stove. I don't remove the pot from the burner, so there is some residual heat from the burner. YMMV


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 7, 2022)

I have been using an egg cooker.  It comes with a needle puncher to create the hole in the fat end (air pocket). This helps to prevent cracking from expansion of the air.  
-  Don't find it has different results as to how to cool. Generarly, being in a hurry, I run them under cold water. 
-  To peel, smack all with the back of a  teaspoon  (regular table use, not measure) or roll around under your palm on the table. 
-  Open the air end with your fingers to create a hole. 
and then use that rounded spoon to slide under the shell, lifting large pieces of broken shell off. The pieces are held together with the membrane. I find this really helps with fewer tiny bits and pieces.

Matter of fact, I challenged in another thread on hard boiled eggs, to see how others faired trying to remove the shell in one piece.  I've done it, can you?  Like removing an orange peel in one piece. 

And here's a hint I put in another thread as well.  If you can remember the day before you wish to hard boil your eggs. _ Place your carton of eggs on its side overnight. _ This helps to center the yolks when cooked.  Not perfect but I do find it works with about 90%.

Last but not least - *YES*, older eggs are much easier to peel than fresh.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jun 7, 2022)

Andy M. said:


> Well, I won't say "foolproof" but I have been using the procedure from Serious Eats for hard cooked eggs and I have not yet encountered an egg that was difficult to peel.
> 
> https://www.seriouseats.com/the-secrets-to-peeling-hard-boiled-eggs



I will try this method Andy.  But I have been using and trying all the methods I have learned over the years and it has always been hit and miss.
Sometimes they peel easy and sometimes not. I can have one batch peel very easy and have no issue at all.  Then the next time or the time after that using the exact same method fails.  I have never had all the eggs be a problem in one batch.  But one maybe two on occasion.
Thanks for the link.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 7, 2022)

I also just had another thought.  I had my own eggs from my own chickens for years.  Now I have store bought.  Although I've not had an issue with them so far (admitedly I don't cook many hardboiled eggs anymore) I _have had an issue with carving them! _

They are just more fragile and break easier.  I'm thinking that my shells were much stronger as I used to grind up the shells and feed them back to the chickens.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 7, 2022)

Andy M. said:


> Well, I won't say "foolproof" but I have been using the procedure from Serious Eats for hard cooked eggs and I have not yet encountered an egg that was difficult to peel.
> 
> https://www.seriouseats.com/the-secrets-to-peeling-hard-boiled-eggs



I see that article was updated 2020-07-29. I'm pretty sure that I originally read it before the update.

Which method do you use Andy? The drop the eggs into gently simmering water or steam them?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 7, 2022)

taxlady said:


> I see that article was updated 2020-07-29. I'm pretty sure that I originally read it before the update.
> 
> Which method do you use Andy? The drop the eggs into gently simmering water or steam them?



I lower them into boiling water. return to a boil and simmer for 11-12 minutes.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 7, 2022)

Foolproof method:  break raw rgg into a small, buttered bowl.  Freeze raw egg.  Place bowl in warm water to melt butter and release the frozen egg.  Place frozen egg into salted, boiling water and turn heat to simmer
  Cook until hard boiled.  No shell to worry abut., and yes, I did this as an experiment
  It's not practical for processing large amounts of eggs.

Seeeeya;  Chief Longwind of the North.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 8, 2022)

LOL - that's neat *Chief*!  I'm gonna try it...  just because...


----------



## Just Cooking (Jun 8, 2022)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Foolproof method:  break raw rgg into a small, buttered bowl.  Freeze raw egg.  Place bowl in warm water to melt butter and release the frozen egg.  Place frozen egg into salted, boiling water and turn heat to simmer
> Cook until hard boiled.  No shell to worry abut., and yes, I did this as an experiment
> It's not practical for processing large amounts of eggs.
> 
> Seeeeya;  Chief Longwind of the North.



Isn't that a 'hard poached' egg?

Ross


----------

